# This is determination!



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

That is adorable!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So sweet and funny watching the poodle sliding down your pup.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so cute! i can't believe how still your GR puppy was!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

aww!!! poor pup...he just wants to find somewhere comfy to sleep.

very cute!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What did you do to that poor puppy to make him so sleepy?  I love watching the size difference--do they play well when the golden is awake?


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

That video had my coworker and I cracking up. It is so funny and cute!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is darling!


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

hehe glad you guys enjoyed. The poodle and my pup play very well. She follows him around like a love-sick puppy and he plays hard to get - clearly practicing the "treat them mean, keep 'em keen' theme : D


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG how _adorable_....talk about the perfect 'dog bed'!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you pup was so still. SO cute.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a sweetie!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

How freakin ADORABLE!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

AAAAAW!  That's so adorable!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That is so sweet. I love how your guy just lays there and puts up with it.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

That was too cute! I laughed my way through the whole video. I love how your golden pup could care less that he's being used as a bed, lol.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Cute!! Did the little one ever get comfortable?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

way to cute!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

omg SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!!! That just cracked me up!! It's soooo cute! Poor little poodle pup must have been wondering why his warm comfy bed was so hard to sleep on!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is so adorable - I am still smiling!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

cute cute cute


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That was just to cute!


----------



## MaineMom (Nov 12, 2009)

So adorable


----------

